# Crash after install iwn driver



## chen8002004 (Aug 9, 2009)

I installed freeBSD 7.2 and the driver iwn. However, system crash during boot. Can anyone help me about this?

It is said that freeBSD 8.0 support iwn. Where can I download the image of freeBSD 8.0?


```
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 1
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 2
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 3
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 4
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 5
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 6
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 7
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 8
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 9
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 10
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 11
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 12
iwn0: iwn_read_eeprom_ht40: no entry for channel 13

Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid=0; apic id = 00
fault virtual address = 0xc5681004
fault code = supervisor read, page not present
code segment = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
             = DPL 0, pres 1, def32 1, gran 1
processor eflags = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL =0
current process = 0 (swapper)
trap number = 12
panic: page fault
cpuid = 0
```


----------



## tangram (Aug 9, 2009)

chen8002004 said:
			
		

> It is said that freeBSD 8.0 support iwn. Where can I download the image of freeBSD 8.0?



FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2 got released a few days ago. Info is available in the project's main page, namely at http://www.freebsd.org/news/newsflash.html#event20090718:01.


----------

